# John McAfee, Creator of McAfee Antivirus Has "Committed Suicide"



## Darth Meteos (Jun 24, 2021)

John McAfee has been found dead of apparent suicide by hanging in his prison cell. The man said on multiple occasions that his suicide would be faked.

On October 16 last year:
_I am content in here. I have friends.
The food is good. All is well. 
Know that if I hang myself, a la Epstein, it will be no fault of mine._

On December 1, 2019:
_Getting subtle messages from U.S. officials saying, in effect: "We're coming for you McAfee! We're going to kill yourself". I got a tattoo today just in case. If I suicide myself, I didn't. I was whackd. Check my right arm._


----------



## Xzi (Jun 24, 2021)

The more I read about this guy the more he seems like the Joe Exotic of the antivirus industry.  Wild stuff.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jun 24, 2021)

Xzi said:


> The more I read about this guy the more he seems like the Joe Exotic of the antivirus industry.  Wild stuff.


Oh, he was definitely completely insane.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 24, 2021)

But why was this guy in jail in the first place?


----------



## Lacius (Jun 24, 2021)

I'm more than convinced he was mentally ill and took his own life.



JuanMena said:


> But why was this guy in jail in the first place?


Tax evasion in the United States.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 24, 2021)

Lacius said:


> I'm more than convinced he was mentally ill and took his own life.
> 
> 
> Tax evasion in the United States.


Holy shit. Murdered by Tax evasion?


----------



## Lacius (Jun 24, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Holy shit. Murdered by Tax evasion?


He definitely had paranoid delusions and delusions of grandeur, which I would guess as an uninformed observer might have had something to do with his apparent suicide. The tax evasion had probably nothing to do with it.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 24, 2021)

As much as I'd like to believe that he was murdered as part of some grand conspiracy, sadly I'm sure he actually did kill himself despite his assertions that he wouldn't. He was facing decades in American prison, far more than what murderers and rapists serve, all for...refusing to fund genocide abroad and domestic extrajudicial execution? Doesn't seem right. Should have let him go. How much could he possibly "owe" anyway? A few thousand maybe? Damn shame.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Jun 24, 2021)

Subtle Demise said:


> As much as I'd like to believe that he was murdered as part of some grand conspiracy, sadly I'm sure he actually did kill himself despite his assertions that he wouldn't. He was facing decades in American prison, far more than what murderers and rapists serve, all for...refusing to fund genocide abroad and domestic extrajudicial execution? Doesn't seem right. Should have let him go. How much could he possibly "owe" anyway? A few thousand maybe? Damn shame.


since he was corporate, a few pennies/cents maybe, you gotta have a mc-job to get really interested in taxes, i mean they're the big spenders to the gov..


----------



## Jacobh (Jun 24, 2021)

Subtle Demise said:


> As much as I'd like to believe that he was murdered as part of some grand conspiracy, sadly I'm sure he actually did kill himself despite his assertions that he wouldn't. He was facing decades in American prison, far more than what murderers and rapists serve, all for...refusing to fund genocide abroad and domestic extrajudicial execution? Doesn't seem right. Should have let him go. How much could he possibly "owe" anyway? A few thousand maybe? Damn shame.



It was not just tax evasion, it was primarily fraud that would come with a significant sentence. He also likely was involved in killing someone and had previous issues involving unlicensed/illegal firearms. The latter is not what he was being extradited for, but this was not just a few thousand dollars of tax evasion. 

if you think small time white collar criminals (let alone incredibly rich white collar criminals)  are treated more harshly than murderers, rapists, or even people with minor theft/ drug possession charges, you are not very familiar with the US criminal justice system.


----------



## Lacius (Jun 24, 2021)

Subtle Demise said:


> How much could he possibly "owe" anyway? A few thousand maybe? Damn shame.





JaapDaniels said:


> since he was corporate, a few pennies/cents maybe, you gotta have a mc-job to get really interested in taxes, i mean they're the big spenders to the gov..


He owed more than $4.2 million in taxes, according to the United States.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Jun 24, 2021)

Lacius said:


> He owed more than $4.2 million in taxes, according to the United States.


WOW, really, that's gotta be the worst company ever! sounds like he actually truthfully  (unlike former president did) fill in some tax forms, just not paying afterwards, that doesn't sound too bright but then again, he might've just forgotten all about it.
hardly a reason to kill yourself for.


----------



## Lacius (Jun 24, 2021)

JaapDaniels said:


> WOW, really, that's gotta be the worst company ever! sounds like he actually truthfully  (unlike former president did) fill in some tax forms, just not paying afterwards, that doesn't sound too bright but then again, he might've just forgotten all about it.
> hardly a reason to kill yourself for.


No, he pretty much refused to pay taxes or even declare millions in income, and he flaunted it. The United States had to investigate and figure it out themselves.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Jun 24, 2021)

Lacius said:


> No, he pretty much refused to pay taxes or even declare millions in income, and he flaunted it. The United States had to investigate and figure it out themselves.


Wow! they actually do that sometimes? i thought that was just a myth.


----------



## Lacius (Jun 24, 2021)

JaapDaniels said:


> Wow! they actually do that sometimes? i thought that was just a myth.


The United States takes taxation very seriously.


----------



## djpannda (Jun 24, 2021)

Lacius said:


> The United States takes taxation very seriously.


yup USA don't play with taxes thats how they took down Al Capone...and thats how it looks like the US will take down Allen Weisselberg and his boss.


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Jun 24, 2021)

Poor lost soul


----------



## Jacobh (Jun 24, 2021)

Lacius said:


> The United States takes taxation very seriously.



I’d respectfully disagree.  The tax code is riddled with loopholes written by lobbyists and  the IRS has been systematically underfunded the last few decades.  Enforcement has dropped significantly and the audits that do happen are disproportionately done for people who lack the resources to litigate and likely made mistakes. Nearly all independent studies say increasing the budget for tax enforcement would be an easy way generate hundreds of billions in tax revenue without new tax laws, only enforcing the existing ones. 

Consider how much McAfee flaunted his tax evasion and how long it took for anything to happen about it. It also didn’t happen until there was other financial fraud involved.


----------



## Lacius (Jun 24, 2021)

Jacobh said:


> I’d respectfully disagree.  The tax code is riddled with loopholes written by lobbyists and  the IRS has been systematically underfunded the last few decades.  Enforcement has dropped significantly and the audits that do happen are disproportionately done for people who lack the resources to litigate and likely made mistakes. Nearly all independent studies say increasing the budget for tax enforcement would be an easy way generate hundreds of billions in tax revenue without new tax laws, only enforcing the existing ones.
> 
> Consider how much McAfee flaunted his tax evasion and how long it took for anything to happen about it. It also didn’t happen until there was other financial fraud involved.


You and I are in agreement that there are loopholes that need to be closed, enforcement needs to be consistent, etc. However, the IRS does indeed take taxation seriously, despite having one hand tied behind their back.


----------



## gbadl (Jun 24, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> But why was this guy in jail in the first place?


It was actually for making and promoting fraudulent Cryptocurrencies.


----------



## Jacobh (Jun 24, 2021)

djpannda said:


> yup USA don't play with taxes thats how they took down Al Capone...and thats how it looks like the US will take down Allen Weisselberg and his boss.



Capone was pulling in the equivalent of $900 million a year in today’s money of un-reported  income.  It’s really amazing how much money / crime prohibition generated. 

Tax fraud is also very difficult to prove since it generally requires you prove intent. In Trump’s case it’s very likely he winds up settling and paying back taxes before going to prison. It’s possible they will be able to prove intent, but Trump had been very good at taking advantage of intent being very difficult to prove.


----------



## Glyptofane (Jun 24, 2021)

Subtle Demise said:


> As much as I'd like to believe that he was murdered as part of some grand conspiracy, sadly I'm sure he actually did kill himself despite his assertions that he wouldn't. He was facing decades in American prison, far more than what murderers and rapists serve, all for...refusing to fund genocide abroad and domestic extrajudicial execution? Doesn't seem right. Should have let him go. How much could he possibly "owe" anyway? A few thousand maybe? Damn shame.


Right, he did go as far as to make that tweet and get this tattoo about never killing himself, but even still...


----------



## Jacobh (Jun 24, 2021)

Lacius said:


> You and I are in agreement that there are loopholes that need to be closed, enforcement needs to be consistent, etc. However, the IRS does indeed take taxation seriously, despite having one hand tied behind their back.



No major disagreement there. The employees at the IRS do take their jobs seriously. The root cause is Congress and the White House (both parties). One aspect of limited resources is going after people who can’t defend themselves as well in an audit situation.

Even if individual agents take their jobs very seriously, it’s hard for me to say collectively the IRS is taking enforcement seriously when there are hundreds of millions in outstanding taxes. McAfee’s case also involved fraud (which is taken a little more seriously overall).


----------



## linuxares (Jun 24, 2021)

Glyptofane said:


> Right, he did go as far as to make that tweet and get this tattoo about never killing himself for those who are unaware, but even still...
> https://twitter.com/officialmcafee/status/1200864283766251521


The dude was a crazy delirious man. That was also from almost 2 years ago.
Also he was charged with tax evasion. Not high treason...


----------



## Glyptofane (Jun 24, 2021)

linuxares said:


> The dude was a crazy delirious man. That was also from almost 2 years ago.
> Also he was charged with tax evasion. Not high treason...


It's just kind of sad that the days of his tragic and hilarious antics have come to an end and like this.


----------



## djpannda (Jun 24, 2021)

Glyptofane said:


> Right, he did go as far as to make that tweet and get this tattoo about never killing himself for those who are unaware, but even still...
> https://twitter.com/officialmcafee/status/1200864283766251521


well to be fair, Most people who kills themselves don't t  plan it out years in advance. Heck most would never think of it as a option till it happens... thats not how mental illness works..


----------



## Glyptofane (Jun 24, 2021)

djpannda said:


> well to be fair, Most people who kills themselves don't t  plan it out years in advance. Heck most would never think of it as a option till it happens... thats not how mental illness works..


Yeah, that's what I was trying to allude to with the "even still". Dude was bonkos.


----------



## JeepX87 (Jun 24, 2021)

Lacius said:


> The United States takes taxation very seriously.



Right, IRS is no joke and it is one of most asshole agency.

Right now, IRS is going after US citizens who earned money oversea and deposit into foreign bank, so that why many wealthy people tend to renounce the US citizenship.

If John McAfee was in Russia or China so he will not extradited at all, but his libertarian view doesn't mix with Chinese's communist system well.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 24, 2021)

JeepX87 said:


> Right now, IRS is going after US citizens who earned money oversea and deposit into foreign bank, so that why many wealthy people tend to renounce the US citizenship.


Lol, wealthy people and corporations pay some of the lowest tax rates in the world here.



JeepX87 said:


> If John McAfee was in Russia or China so he will not extradited at all, but his libertarian view doesn't mix with Chinese's communist system well.


1. This is the USA, an ultra-capitalist country.
2. Even China claiming to be communist in the modern day is a joke, their wealth and income disparity is second only to our own.  Nixon introduced them to capitalism and by now their authoritarian oligarchs have fully embraced it.


----------



## JeepX87 (Jun 24, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Lol, wealthy people and corporations pay some of the lowest tax rates in the world here.



Yes, they do but they want to avoid paying tax at all, so that are their goals.



Xzi said:


> 1. This is the USA, an ultra-capitalist country.



I guess, I thought we have mixed economy system, even with crappy social programs.



Xzi said:


> 2. Even China claiming to be communist in the modern day is a joke, their wealth and income disparity is second only to our own. Nixon introduced them to capitalism and by now their authoritarian oligarchs have fully embraced it.



I know that China isn't true communist but they rather to brand as communist country - it is fake communist country.

Yes, authoritarian and autocrat are proper definition of China.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 24, 2021)

JeepX87 said:


> Yes, they do but they want to avoid paying tax at all, so that are their goals.


Yes I would also like some free money, but for anybody middle class or below, actually obtaining it is a crime.  So it should be for millionaires and billionaires too.



JeepX87 said:


> I guess, I thought we have mixed economy system, even with crappy social programs.


Hardly, our social programs don't measure up even to other first-world capitalist nations in scope or quality.


----------



## JeepX87 (Jun 24, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Yes I would also like some free money, but for anybody middle class or below, actually obtaining it is a crime. So it should be for millionaires and billionaires too.



I agree, I believe that rich people need to pay more tax - higher tax bracket.



Xzi said:


> Hardly, our social programs don't measure up even to other first-world capitalist nations.



True, I think that series of welfare reform in 1980s and 1990s watered the social programs down very much.

There is one exception - the US has better accessibility for deaf people, especially closed caption and subtitle requirement in contents and require businesses to find and cover the cost of interpreting that isn't possible in many countries, but as for social programs, not anymore - UK and Australia beat the US and Canada.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 25, 2021)

Lot of McAfee experts here, but nobody has asked the important question.

Did McAfee eat his own dick?


----------



## djpannda (Jun 25, 2021)

tabzer said:


> Lot of McAfee experts here, but nobody has asked the important question.
> 
> Did McAfee eat his own dick?


Sorry I don’t think the Spanish government will ship it to you


----------



## tabzer (Jun 25, 2021)

djpannda said:


> Sorry I don’t think the Spanish government will ship it to you



You are out of the loop.

http://dickening.com/

You're welcome.

That being said, it looks like you ate it.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jun 25, 2021)

lmao. it will all come to fruition. just wait. We've seen several contents that epstein had which the incriminating eveidence pointed to, and now churches won't lie to you about this either. It's clear what happened.


----------



## DCarnage (Jun 25, 2021)

John McAffe didn't uninstall himself. Well, maybe for the memes but?


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jun 27, 2021)

It's obvious what happened. Elites got to him. McAfee got Epstein'd


----------



## tabzer (Jun 27, 2021)

"There is no evidence that Epstein did not kill himself"
-Lacius probably.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jun 27, 2021)

tabzer said:


> "There is no evidence that Epstein did no kill himself"
> -Lacius probably.


very accurate lol


----------



## Xzi (Jun 27, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> It's obvious what happened. Elites got to him. McAfee got Epstein'd


Epstein we know for a fact had dirt on a lot of big players from the political/finance/entertainment world, McAfee seems like the type to say he knows a lot of big players but is ultimately just a nobody who knows a lot of other nobodies.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 27, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Epstein we know for a fact had dirt on a lot of big players from the political/finance/entertainment world, McAfee seems like the type to say he knows a lot of big players but is ultimately just a nobody who knows a lot of other nobodies.



The guy was a scumbag who has made several claims that have yet to do anybody any good, but he wasn't a nobody.  I don't know if he killed himself or if he was murdered, or if the event was staged--I could see it being either way.  He's had body doubles get arrested on his behalf, "disappear, "and one was even poisoned.  Guy knew how to make enemies and illicit deals.


----------



## DCarnage (Jun 27, 2021)

tabzer said:


> "There is no evidence that Epstein did not kill himself"
> -Lacius probably.


lmao


----------



## leon315 (Jun 27, 2021)

okey, Epstein got what he fking deserved, too bad he couldn't live and tell more, but what about J.Mcafee? Why was he sentenced to prison in the 1st place? and does he have any secrets which could make other people "uncomfortable"?


----------



## Milenko (Jun 27, 2021)

I'd believe he did, being extradited would be one of the worst things


----------



## leon315 (Jun 27, 2021)

Lacius said:


> The United States takes taxation very seriously.


apparently people like Elon, Jeff and Warren pay very little about their income tax, not so that efficient at all.


----------



## Lacius (Jun 27, 2021)

leon315 said:


> apparently people like Elon, Jeff and Warren pay very little about their income tax, not so that efficient at all.


As I mentioned in an earlier post, while the taxation system is quite broken in the US, the IRS and federal government take taxation very seriously regardless.


----------



## SG854 (Jun 27, 2021)

leon315 said:


> apparently people like Elon, Jeff and Warren pay very little about their income tax, not so that efficient at all.



Maybe for the rich. I know a few low to middle class workers that scammed the tax system but got caught and had to pay. Rich aren't the only ones that try to scam the tax system.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 27, 2021)

No no no
That's what they want you to think
I did it, I did it because he kept telling me to install his dumb antivirus
so I injected a virus that killed him in minutes


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 27, 2021)

I want to apologize for what I said, it was rude


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 30, 2021)

RIP... The creator of MCAfee antivirus ever....


----------



## Stevenpavelish (Feb 16, 2022)

Antivirus dude deserved it


----------

